# Benidorm - ITV



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I normally hate this kind of stuff, but does anybody else laugh their backside off watching Benidorm, the comedy program, on ITV?

Just seems like reality TV to me, there are so many pikeys in this world and this sums them up beautifully.

I did chuckle when I watched it this evening.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Brilliant program. If I didn't recognise the actors I would have thought it was a documentory.

My sister-in-law is over there for the weekend so I hope she doesn't meet the swingers :lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't give it my 'one' TV rating by watching it.

Shit TV must not be encouraged!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

That would ordinarily be my standpoint on shit telly.

However this is actually quite funny in an ironic kind of way


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah i know, ive read your old responses :wink:

As long as its "ironic" thats OK :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its funny and I like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

What I really like about it is the fact that it doesn't hide the fact that it is poking fun at the kind of pikeys that go to these kind of places!
It also has a stab at dole spongers - GOOD - one of my pet hates.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

I nearly choked on my curry with "the beef curtains" line !!
    

Absolute classic TV!!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

And then when the old dude walked in with his 70s suit on!

The look on the old dears face was absolute class.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

mde-tt said:


> And then when the old dude walked in with his 70s suit on!
> 
> The look on the old dears face was absolute class.


and then sang on on the karoke in the Stylistics voice :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Her face then was amazing!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It was pretty hilarious this evening. :lol: Even the start of the music makes me laugh  :lol:


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight was the first time I have ever seen it,never really thought I would like it.I havn't laughed so much in ages.Its a pity I am going to spain on Sunday I will miss next weeks


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

lofty said:


> Its a pity I am going to spain on Sunday I will miss next weeks


Don't worry about missing it, you may be by that pool by Sunday afternoon
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I prefer JV in Ideal!! Hopefully to return soon to BBC3


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

:lol: I will be around the pool ,but about 1200 miles south of there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lofty said:


> Tonight was the first time I have ever seen it,never really thought I would like it.I havn't laughed so much in ages.Its a pity I am going to spain on Sunday I will miss next weeks


Do no fear  .... you can catch all the episodes you have missed on the ITV home page media player :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

lofty said:


> :lol: I will be around the pool ,but about 1200 miles south of there.


Did not think Spain was that big unless you meant the Canneries :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I will be around the pool ,but about 1200 miles south of there.
> ...


Just what i was thinking....must be a Spain in Africa!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Classic,now I know why I bought a holiday home in Italy!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I prefer JV in Ideal!! Hopefully to return soon to BBC3


Yep - great show


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hilarious and too good for ITV really. :lol:


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

mattyR said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > lofty said:
> ...


I am going to Lanzarote which is closer to Africa than Spain I think


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

lofty said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


"Lanzagrotte" is the new Benidorm! :roll: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Tis a funny program


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:


Now Gavin and Stacey is side splitting!! And Stacey is like that in real life!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:
> ...


Totally agree - Benidorm is mildly amusing at best but Gavin and Stacey is hilarious!!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:


Watched 3 episodes last night so as to catch up before tonights episode.
When Gavin asked if he was "Woody from Toy Story" I nearly piss*d misself :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

north_wales_tt said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:
> ...


Fav line for me was last week when Stacey was describing how Gavla's mother barged in on her in the shower..."were you totally naked?" Gavin asked....Stacey's reply....."yeah...full foof and everything"!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Gavin and Stacey tonight on BBC3  ... Gavin is suppose to be from Billericay in it :lol:
> ...


Oh yes and once he said he looked like woody you could definately see a resemblance :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Benidorm ~ A quality programme.

Caught the last few episodes of the last series and also thought I wouldn't like it but was instantly hooked.

"Dad. What are beef curtains?" - Quality. :lol:

Did you see episode 1 last week with the old bloke in his white thong, bending over to dive into the pool? If you can download or watch then it's a must.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Benidorm ~ A quality programme.
> 
> Caught the last few episodes of the last series and also thought I wouldn't like it but was instantly hooked.
> 
> ...


now that was very very funny!
not a sight for the weakhearted but bloody funny.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you log onto the BBC iplayer website you can watch all the episodes


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> If you log onto the BBC iplayer website you can watch all the episodes


That's clever. I thought it was on ITV! :?


----------

